# Green Wing Teal mount



## Tombuster (Dec 9, 2008)

Looking to get one mounted but wanted to see some examples that others may have. Not sure if i want to get it mounted flying or some other way to see all the colors. 

Please post some photos of mounts if you have em.

Thanks,


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 9, 2008)

don't have one mounted myself but I looked these up for you online to give you seom examples of what you can get. hope this helps


----------



## Nitro (Dec 9, 2008)

I am building inventory for this end result- 

Taxidermy by Shane Smith, Bridgeport,AL.

Good as it gets.


----------



## Bowman#3 (Dec 9, 2008)

That's a great looking mount Nitro
I just like eating them suckers to much!


----------



## Tombuster (Dec 9, 2008)

yea that looks real good, 

thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 9, 2008)

Bowman#3 said:


> That's a great looking mount Nitro
> I just like eating them suckers to much!



You can still eat em. Just takes a little longer to skin em for a mount.......

And I agree, they are tasty. I cooked a pile of em two weeks ago.


----------



## dognducks (Dec 9, 2008)

Nitro said:


> I am building inventory for this end result-
> 
> Taxidermy by Shane Smith, Bridgeport,AL.
> 
> Good as it gets.



That is a killer looking mount. All his work is truely amazing


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Dec 10, 2008)

*taxidermy*

Wow!!! I am very critical of anyones taxidermy besides Trails End but that guy is OUTSTANDING!!!Love that table mount.


----------

